# team USA



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

ppl keep saying they need shooters, and thats why they lost. they dont need shooters,. they need defense. when you allow greece to score 101 points, you dont need shooters. they should have had more defensive bigmen. Camby or somebody...but i think Camby is a foreigner anyhow. not just a shotblocker, but a good defender period. tim duncan would have been good with this squad if he wanted to play, so would KG. team USA needs defense...not shooters. wade, lebron, and melo made over 50% of their shots...the game we lost and almost lost was because of bad defense, those we blew out was because of great defense. i make this thread in here because no one is in the international one anymore. and why did you close my kobe-hate thread? geez. *If you have a problem with a mod, my suggestion is to either PM the mod in question, CM or site administrator about it.*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I agree and have said it in several threads. We need an actual center on the team. You saw how effective Howard could be at times. Now we need another Howard. Playing Brand at center is not the answer.


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

The question is, is any other good center on the NBA that wills to play in the NT? I really doubt it. Can someone tell me why do so many players refuse to play in the team?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

so many players refuse to play cause they'd rather have college players play, and if u play for the states, anything less then winning is unacceptable.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Just because Wade and LeBron shot over 50%, it doesn't mean they were good shooters. They didn't make key OUTSIDE jumpshots during key stretches of the Greece game. That's where the clutch shooters come in. (e.g. KOBE). I assure you if Kobe plays in the Olympics, we will blow out EVERY team by at least 30.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

theflyballa said:


> Just because Wade and LeBron shot over 50%, it doesn't mean they were good shooters. They didn't make key OUTSIDE jumpshots during key stretches of the Greece game. That's where the clutch shooters come in. (e.g. KOBE). I assure you if Kobe plays in the Olympics, we will blow out EVERY team by at least 30.


oh no...haven't you learned anything? You have lost against Greece only 5 days ago and you're already talking how you gonna blow out every team by at least 30... come on :dead:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Yes, the team could use more shooters and more size, but they still had an overwhelming edge in talent and lost. If you actually break down the loss against Greece you will see why. In general, they had zero ball movement on offense, and they were mixed up on defense. These guys never bought into the team concept. 75% of their possessions on offense were 0 or 1 pass and then the shot.


----------

